# The Mighty Valley Of Vancouver Island.



## Xenji (Sep 16, 2015)

If you're on this site, chances are you've contemplated living off-grid in order to live off the beauty of mother nature herself. The terminology "Squatter's" given to us are to me, nothing more than mere jealousy. Due to the fact the government can't control our flow of currency nor expectation's of what we believe is right, society simply has been brainwashed. To many we may seem like scum, however not all of us desire to break into structures which we personally never claimed or have any authority of doing so. Instead, tons of us desire to live off of nothing more than the land itself yet contemplate the idea due to the thought of losing modern technology. What if I told you, the only piece of technology you'd lose no more than your cable and internet? Hopefully you found yourself to be intrigued, this is your call to join such a group.

Throughout a three year period I've been taking breaks from work, living in thick forestry. During my trial period I found myself located within the southern mountain's of Lake Cowichan. I rarely ever ran into any logging industries or law enforcment, never being any further than the trail itself. Logging is common within the area, however that's not necessarily an issue. You see, the area my friend and I discovered is nearly half a kilometer off of the main trail, leading up the mountain side into thick bush. Once you've reached the area, you'd note a small clearing approximately 10 ft. by 7 ft. Trees and shrubbery conceal this confined area, while only something comparable to a SCREAM can be heard on the main trail. This trail is shut off to most of society, other than logging industries. Who doesn't mind being 2.6 kilometers out of town into the bush, having a wonderful view of the town and valley itself!

Let me make one thing clear, many of you are probably terrified with how many times I've stated "logging industries." First off, the shelter isn't going to be above ground. Once the first structure (10 ft. x 15 ft.) Is created PROPERLY using framing, insulation, etc. etc. we're simply going to bury it one foot underneath the soil. With the blue prints I've made, the roof should be capable of holding at least more than 150 cubic feet. Inside the shelter will have four various areas:

- Two nearly 6 ft by 5 ft rooms, intended for sleeping in while storing personal valuables. Capable of fitting a bed up to 5'10" in measurement, 3 feet in width. One would have enough room to put a small television, storage chest and lamp in there including the space underneath your bed.

- One 2 ft by 5 ft bathroom, gaining it's water from the upper stream. Once a line is dug from the stream into the TOP of the chamber dug out, PVC piping will be put down in order to allow water to flow in. A cap will be inserted on the tip, capable of lifting with a piece of wire in order to control water flow. Another piece of PVC piping will be inserted on the bottom of the dug out chamber, taking the excess waste out into the lower water.

- The last room is the hallway which connects the other rooms, roughly estimating at 3 ft. by 14 ft. Within the hallway several other's could sleep, half a foot used for shelving while nothing more.

- So it sounds pretty wicked and all, however how will you see a damn thing?! I know, Hydroelectricity! We're beside a nice stream, therefore two water wheels will be put into action. Sadly, in order to prevent individual's from knowing of our location (If we were to ever see anyone else) we'll be making both under ground. In order to do so, we'll be grabbing two circular tubs or barrels, having PVC piping come into our electricity shack. I'm hoping to have this 4 ft by 5 ft, standing 6 ft tall. From there, PVC piping molded as a half-pipe shall be used for the water to force the barrel around. I'm thinking the best option is to have a belt hooked up to a motor mounted in front of it, allowing the circuit to form within it. If the wheel is stable enough, another motor and belt could be added on the other side. Wiring would be almost simplistic, splicing it into a plugin or power bar. This power bar would have the car battery charger, where with two wheels running at once would be more than 20 volts. If 20 volts were met, charging a battery wouldn't take more than 4-8 hours. Now, one of those batteries should be capable of lasting you more than 5-10 hours. If not, you're clearly sitting on your ass using all of it instead of helping the community. An individual is given an DC to AC inverter, while the main room with both fridge and mini fridge is given two. Therefore, anything which needs a socket for power now works! If you have usb technology, simply bring a wall charger which fits.

So much more to write about, ah... Such little time! If individual's are interested I'll continue writing down our game plan, plus our tactics of living out in the wild as modern as we can. Remember, we're not tree hugging hippies. We're a community of squatter's who desire to make mother nature our home whether the government or any other individual's try stopping us. We do believe in the thought of electricity and technology hense the reason we CONDONE IT! Our goal is to live as freely an individual is possible to. Until next time,

- James.


----------



## JamesPrice94 (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow mate this is awesome! Good luck with your plans, and would love to hear more.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 17, 2015)

This sounds like an awesome project! I can't wait to hear how it all unfolds. I've so many questions! How many people to you have working on this project? How many people will be living in the shelter? What do you have in mind for food storage? How will you heat the place during the winter months?


----------



## Xenji (Sep 17, 2015)

Sadly heating is a little taboo to the three of us. A heater would take up too much electricity with the freezer as it is, that'd take up already 1000-1100 watts. My idea I've come up with is still being processed but here it is. Our fire pit shall be a few feet to the side of the bunker. I'll be digging straight lines to each individual room, going directly to the bottom corner of each. With aluminum sheeting piping going to each individual one. All pipes shall connect to one another, an air compressor capable of equally distributing heat around the rooms. The fire will have a very fine mesh grate on top of a metal funnel leading into the copper tubing. This is the most efficient way we're capable of keeping the shelter warm while keeping air flow satisfactory. We're hoping to be pumping up to 2000-2250 watts if we're capable, giving us the ability to keep it running with a 100-300 watt fridge along with our other necessities. As stated, so far there's three of us momentarily. We're trying to balance roles momentarily however we're trying to max up to 6 to 10 people. I'm currently in charge of plumbing, electrical and necessities on behalf of the two. EVERYONE is a builder, don't like it don't move to the woods. We shall teach you how to frame properly, insulate, and other tools which are dire to your survival. Our friend who has been in contracting is mainly in charge of finalizing and the creation of blue prints, capable of building really anything we desire. He's also a good hunter. Our final member had grown up in the woods for the majority of his life. He's capable of mapping, exploring on foot for ours on end, protecting himself, hunting, etc. Basically the go to man if you can't figure out a plant you don't know. The shelter itself should be capable of supporting 6-10 people in an emergency while three people comfortably. We will consider increasing the size of our bunker if newcomer's distribute money towards it. Other than that, all of our shelters besides the out house and electrical shall be above ground. If they'd like to even make a log cabin (easy to make in less than a month,) we don't mind helping out. Our emergency food will rely around massive necessities. For instance, foods such as noodles and rices are great for keeping up weight but little to no vitamins. Therefore, we'll be bringing a large quantity of vitamin supplements. Along with those will be canned necessities and preserved goods possibly jerked meat. Our freezer is specifically used for our game, we cannot fill that up with junk that doesn't need to be frozen. Vegetation shall go in our mini fridge to avoid cross-contamination.


----------



## wizehop (Sep 18, 2015)

Maybe this will help with hydro:

http://www.re-energy.ca/docs/hydroelectric-generator-cp.pdf



Try making this small one and once you get it, build a slightly bigger one for all your needs.


----------



## Xenji (Sep 18, 2015)

This is actually what gave me my idea for the coil generators around the wheel!


----------

